# 7 Motoren auf Zahnkranz Lastverteilung



## Avulsed (25 Juni 2021)

Hallo,

Ich habe 7 Stück Altivar 71 Q  315kW 700V Frequenzumrichter von Schneider die alle auf einen 
gemeinsamen Zahnkranz greifen. (Antrieb für eine Tunnelbohrmaschine)

Jetzt bin ich auf das Problem gestoßen das fast 2 Antriebe den größten Teil des Drehmoments übernehmen.
Also 2 Antriebe nehmen viel mehr Strom auf als die anderen und machen fast den ganzen Drehmoment.

Die Frequenzumrichter wurden geliefert mit den bereits eingestellten werten mit Auto Tune on

Ich habe etwas gehört von der Funktion "Droop control principle" für die Lastverteilung

Kennt sich jemand damit von euch aus welche Einstellungen da vorzunehmen sind
für bestmögliche Lastverteilung der Motoren unter Berücksichtigung das sie auf einen 
Gemeinsamen Zahnkranz greifen?


----------



## Dr. Vacon (25 Juni 2021)

Guten Abend, (Herr Namenlos).
Ich bin schon mehr als 20 Jahre nicht mehr bei dieser Firma, aber ich würde dennoch meinen:
Bei diesen Leistungen, und dem Einsatzfall (HK???) frage ich mich, warum Du nicht zuerst Schneider direkt ansprichst. Sollte mich wundern, wenn Du da keine kompetente Antwort bekommst. Hast Du es schon versucht?
Ich würde meinen, daß ein Einzel-Abgleich, wo jeder FU, ohne vom anderen zu wissen, auf "seinen" Motor arbeitet, sub-optimal ist. Ich würde hier irgendeine Art von Momenten- oder, wenn das nicht möglich ist, Sollwertregelung nehmen, wo ein FU zum "Master" erklärt wird, dessen Ausgangssignal (Ist-Frequenz oder Momenten-Istwert) als Sollwert für die Folgenden erklärt wird. Zumindest sollte dann eine gleichmäßgere Aufteilung der Momente erfolgen. Sind die Antriebe elektrisch gleich? (gleiche Motorleistungen, gleiche Motorleitungslängen?).

Steht zu der Droop-Control so gar nichts im Handbuch des FU???
Auch das würde mich sehr wundern.

Mathias


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juni 2021)

Avulsed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe 7 Stück Altivar 71 Q  315kW 700V Frequenzumrichter von Schneider die alle auf einen
> gemeinsamen Zahnkranz greifen. (Antrieb für eine Tunnelbohrmaschine)
> ...


Also ich muss sagen, mich verwundert diese Frage schon sehr. Was kostet eine Tunnelbohrmaschine? So um die 20 Millionen würde ich sagen. Und bei so einem Problem mit den Gerätschaften in dieser Preiskategorie ( Umrichter, Motoren, Gesamtanlage, Ausfallkosten... ) wäre mein erster Ansprechpartner ein Applikationsingenieur von Schneider. Ggf. mit vor Ort Termin


----------



## Avulsed (25 Juni 2021)

Es wurde schon ein Servicetechniker auf morgen bestellt, wollte nur mal in der Zwischenzeit fragen ob sich 
jemand damit auskennt mit Lastverteilung weil es mich selber interessiert  und man eventuell was selber machen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juni 2021)

Du kannst ja mal berichten, wie das Problem gelöst wurde.
Ist eine interessante Anwendung, die man so nicht jeden Tag hat.


----------



## asci25 (26 Juni 2021)

Mein erster Impuls wäre:
Ein Motor muss drehzahlgeregelt gesteuert werden mit Sollwert von der SPS.
Die anderen Motoren müssen drehmomentgeregelt werden mit Sollwert vom Ist-Drehmoment des ersten Motors.

Wie Beitrag #2.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2021)

asci25 schrieb:


> Mein erster Impuls wäre:
> Ein Motor muss drehzahlgeregelt gesteuert werden mit Sollwert von der SPS.
> Die anderen Motoren müssen drehmomentgeregelt werden mit Sollwert vom Ist-Drehmoment des ersten Motors.
> 
> Wie Beitrag #2.


Und wenn Motor 1 niedrig belastet ist?

In der Theorie soll das Moment gleichmäßig auf alle 7 Motoren aufgeteilt sein.
Also DrehmomentRegelung mit einer Max. Drehzahl = Solldrehzahl.
Nur so einfach wird’s nicht funktionieren ohne dass alles ins Schwingen kommt.


----------



## asci25 (26 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und wenn Motor 1 niedrig belastet ist?


Dann regeln die anderen Motoren auch runter, weil die Belastung des ersten Motors gibt den Sollwert für die anderen Drehmomentregler vor.



Blockmove schrieb:


> In der Theorie soll das Moment gleichmäßig auf alle 7 Motoren aufgeteilt sein.



Genau. Das würde dadurch passieren.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Also DrehmomentRegelung mit einer Max. Drehzahl = Solldrehzahl.



Nur Momentregelung. Max Drehzahl = Solldrehzahl würde ich nicht machen, weil der Schlupf nicht unbedingt gleich ist. Und wer kann schon sicherstellen, das der Master-Motor der mit dem größten Schlupf ist. Die anderen müssen auch mal eine höhere Drehfeldfrequenz haben dürfen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Nur so einfach wird’s nicht funktionieren ohne dass alles ins Schwingen kommt.


Dafür sollten die Momentregler einen PI(D)-Regler haben, über den man das Schwingen minimieren kann.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist nur mein erster Impuls.


----------



## Dr. Vacon (6 Juli 2021)

Guten Abend, Themenstarter.
Nun dürfte ja der (sicher nicht so übel bezahlte) =S=-Servicetechniker seine Arbeit getan haben.
Informiere doch bitte mal über das Ergebnis. 
Da Du so interessiert warst an einer Lösung, wirst Du ihm ja mit Sicherheit zugeschaut haben...oder zumindest seinen "Report" mit Interesse gelesen haben...und kannst berichten über das "was" und "wie" und das Ergebnis...
Dieses Forum lebt von "Nehmen" und "Geben", glaubt

Mathias


----------



## s_kraut (6 Juli 2021)

Wir haben ähnliche Probleme schon einfacher gehandhabt und alle Motoren an einen FU gehängt. Die Lastverteilung macht dann keine Software sondern die Physik 🤠
Überlastsicherung für die einzelnen Motoren nicht vergessen ..


----------



## zako (6 Juli 2021)

Bin jetzt auch neugierig, wie das gelöst wurde. Da gibt es ja einige Methoden
a.) Eine Achse läuft in Drehzahlregelung und verteilt den Drehmomentsollwert an alle andern Achsen. Das geht v.a. dann sehr gut, wenn man keine Totzeit aufgrund einer Buslaufzeit hat (bei Multiachssysteme). Wobei ne ms Totzeit bei dieser Anwendung auch keine allzu große Rolle spielen würde.
b.) überlagerter Drehzahlregler und die Einzelantriebe erhalten nur Drehmomentsollwerte (typisch bei Prüfstandsanwendungen, wo komplexe Regelungsstrukturen überlagert gerechnet werden und dann Sollwerte in kleinen Zykluszeiten taktsynchron übergeben werden)
c.) Jede Achse hat einen eigenen Drehzahlregler. Jedoch übergibt die Masterachse den eigenen Drehmomentsollwert an die Folgeachsen, die dann den eigenen Drehmomentsollwert mit den vom Master vergleichen (z.B. interner Technologieregler). Angewendet wird das z.B. bei dynamischen Regalbediengeräten mit zwei Antriebsrädern (Vorder- und Hinterrad
d.) wie "s_kraut" geschrieben: Ein großer Umrichter, der hier eine Leistung von >2MW haben müsste. Angenehm hier ist, dass der Antrieb der zuviel Drehmoment machen würde mehr Schlupf hätte und somit etwas langsamer drehen würde. Somit würde dieser Motor wieder entastet. 
e.) Ich vermute aber, man hat das einfach per Statik umgesetzt - wie z.B. hier beschrieben:
Statik

Aber vielleicht hat sich ja der Servicetechniker noch einen anderen Ansatz gehabt (oder Mischformen der oben beschriebenen, z.B. jede Achse hat einen eigenen P-Regler in Drehzahlregelung, erhält aber den gemeinsamen I-Anteil von der Leitachse (dann behält jede Achse die Dynamik eines P-Reglers, aber die Drehmomente laufen nicht wesentlich auseinander und müssen jetzt auch nicht in kürzesten Zykluszeiten verteilt weden))...
.


----------



## s_kraut (6 Juli 2021)

Und sorry aber eins muss noch sein: sowas überlegt man doch nicht bei der Inbetriebnahme!


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Und sorry aber eins muss noch sein: sowas überlegt man doch nicht bei der Inbetriebnahme!


Ja aber, wenn's doch erst bei der Inbetriebnahme aufgefallen ist! 



zako schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht hat sich ja der Servicetechniker noch einen anderen Ansatz gehabt ..., z.B. jede Achse hat einen eigenen P-Regler in Drehzahlregelung, erhält aber den gemeinsamen I-Anteil von der Leitachse ...


Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen mit dem gemeinsamen I-Anteil?


----------



## s_kraut (7 Juli 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja aber, wenn's doch erst bei der Inbetriebnahme aufgefallen ist!
> 
> 
> Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen mit dem gemeinsamen I-Anteil?


genau so wie beim gemeinsamen D-Anteil, der gilt halt für alle..


----------



## zako (7 Juli 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja aber, wenn's doch erst bei der Inbetriebnahme aufgefallen ist!
> 
> 
> Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen mit dem gemeinsamen I-Anteil?



... ja wenn's wenigstens bei der IBN auffällt. Da wurden auch schon Radsätze nach ein paar Monaten getauscht, dann nochmal und irgendwann ist erst aufgefallen dass die Antriebe gegeneinander arbeiten. 
Bzgl I-Anteil verteilen: das ist der Drehzahlregler I-Anteil des Master den man an die Folgeachsen verteilt (dieser ist deutlich größer als der P-Anteil aber nicht ganz so dynamisch - darum kann jede Folgeachse den eigenen P-Regler auch behalten). Aber ich persönlich mag die oben beschriebene Variante c.)


----------

